# Cherokee Texas



## andrew3d (Jun 23, 2002)

Looking for land for a homestead in Texas?

This place looks nice especially for someone who can build their own home. Water well is already in, also septic, and electric service.

Take a look.

http://www.landsoftexas.com/property/00-CR-431-Cherokee-Texas-76832/3244974

Disclaimer: I have zero interest. I just thought it looked nice, and decided to pass it on here.


----------



## buffalocreek3 (Apr 16, 2014)

Looks like snake heaven


----------

